# Donald Trump



## biibii (Aug 29, 2015)

Take the poll and post your opinions.
Living in a bordertown Known as El Paso, Texas; i find it extremely hertbreaking every time he says that Mexicans Are ruining the US and that They ALL come here illegally. The 90% of our populous in my town is Mexican (including my family and I) AND ONLY 30% are unregistered Mexicans. Live in El Paso Basically revolves around the border and Its horrifying to believe that we wont have that.  I hope Trump Loses.


----------



## AS176 (Aug 29, 2015)

Bernie Sanders all the way. Screw Trump


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 29, 2015)

Against obviously.


----------



## Javocado (Aug 29, 2015)

Donald Trump is a piece of **** and I wanna punch him right in the meathole.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 29, 2015)

Trump is an ******* in many ways, I'm against that damn *******.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 29, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Donald Trump is a piece of **** and I wanna punch him right in the meathole.



This pretty much sums it up for me as well. The fact that people are actually supporting him is extremely scary to me. He's a terrible person.


----------



## Aestivate (Aug 29, 2015)

Please jesus christ not more of this. I don't even live in the US but I'm getting sick of all these conversations around the politics from there. 
To just quick summarize what I think of this situation: Both Trump and Clinton obviously don't know what they are doing. I could talk hours about what isn't political correct about them but it wouldn't matter because appearantly a lot of people in the US don't see on what they're actually voting.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

Down with Trump,
He belongs in the dump,
Because this is a forum,
I'll go bump!

If you're sick of politics, make up raps and rhymes offending the political figure.
That's always amusing to me~


----------



## wassop (Aug 29, 2015)

honestly right now it's more of a "pick your poison" presidential race


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 29, 2015)

I wish he could get killed right now...such despicable person


----------



## biibii (Aug 29, 2015)

http://www.cosmopolitan.com/entertainment/celebs/news/a43020/donald-trump-most-offensive-comments/

- - - Post Merge - - -



ApolloJusticeAC said:


> Trump is an ******* in many ways, I'm against that damn *******.





arent you 10


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 29, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> http://www.cosmopolitan.com/entertainment/celebs/news/a43020/donald-trump-most-offensive-comments/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



WTF?! "these women flirt with me" no,u sick assh0le,u are the one who probably flirts with these woman


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

Jetix said:


> WTF?! "these women flirt with me" no,u sick assh0le,u are the one who probably flirts with these woman



"Whether consciously or unconsciously"
UH, NO.
It's most likely consciously because they know you have power and wouldn't want anything your ugly mug can do to them to be fatal.
And unconsciously because you're an egotistic tw*t of a pervert.


----------



## Byngo (Aug 29, 2015)

Against. What baffles me is that he's gaining a large following... Either these people uphold his viewpoints, (which is concerning) or they're completely ignorant.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 29, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> "Whether consciously or unconsciously"
> UH, NO.
> It's most likely consciously because they know you have power and wouldn't want anything your ugly mug can do to them to be fatal.
> And unconsciously because you're an egotistic tw*t of a pervert.


"I Have doubts that obama was born in USA"
Of course,u dumbsh!t,he was born in USA


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

Jetix said:


> "I Have doubts that obama was born in USA"
> Of course,u dumbsh!t,he was born in USA



Pretty sure you can't run for President if you WEREN'T born in the USA to begin with.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 29, 2015)

Natty said:


> Against. What baffles me is that he's gaining a large following... Either these people uphold his viewpoints, (which is concerning) or they're completely ignorant.


Especially,when he said about Mexicans are so hateful
Seriously,why all the hate in the mexican people,sometimes i think some people,instead of going forward,are going in reverse -_-


----------



## biibii (Aug 29, 2015)

ChaosEmperor1988 why are you for him???


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 29, 2015)

Cocovampire said:


> ChaosEmperor1988 why are you for him???



God,tell me it was just a error of him


----------



## kayleee (Aug 29, 2015)

Donald trump is a joke and anyone that votes for him is also a joke


----------



## Beardo (Aug 29, 2015)

He probably helped Bush do 9/11


----------



## Stalfos (Aug 29, 2015)

Donald Trump. Grump. Dump.

People are laughing at him. And they should. He's a joke. A bad one.

BERNIE FOR PRESIDENT


----------



## santoyo.bay (Aug 29, 2015)

He's horrible and clearly an idiot. Bernie Sanders or Clinton for the win, either of them would be great.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 29, 2015)

Idk who he is... Lol, problems being English.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Aug 29, 2015)

He says he  wants to be a president
ahaha


----------



## Airwriter (Aug 29, 2015)

Against, enough said. lol


----------



## Samanthers (^-^) (Aug 29, 2015)

Well, this thread was bound to happen! Anyways I'm Against, I'm moving to Canada if he becomes president.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 29, 2015)

Who cares, it's just another crappy president to screw up the country even more...


----------



## Caius (Aug 29, 2015)

Politicians as a whole are usually out for 'numero uno' and Trump's no different. He's said some hurtful things, and acted like he can't be held accountable for his own actions. I wouldn't want someone like that trying to take a stand in my country. He needs to get his priorities in order to begin with. I'll be honest, I don't even know the entirety of his campaign details because of how disgusting it is to read about his statements and rallies. I don't understand why people are pro-Trump even without blindly wanting to vote 'Republican' because they can...

With that being said, Clinton is a bit better of a candidate but she's running for the Democratic nominee. Bernie Sanders is a much better option for the Democratic party, but I doubt he'll make the ballot when it comes time for public/electoral college voting just because of Clinton's strength in numbers and popularity. Maybe Sanders will change his party to Independent at the last minute and stay in the running.. who knows. He certainly qualifies much more for an Independent than 'hardcore' left or right wing candidate.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 29, 2015)

Jetix said:


> I wish he could get killed right now...such despicable person



Thank you!


----------



## RhinoK (Aug 29, 2015)

vom @ 3 people being pro trump


----------



## tobi! (Aug 29, 2015)

Should've been a private poll, I guess...


----------



## RhinoK (Aug 29, 2015)

Norski said:


> Should've been a private poll, I guess...



it's not like people are gonna doxx people who are pro trump
it's not tumblr


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 29, 2015)

I think Ted Cruz or Marco Rubio should be president rather than Donald Trump. Why do people even like him?

EDIT: I don't even know if Trump supports repealing Obamacare, but if I want an anti-Obamacare politician to take office (which I do), I don't want some anti-Hispanic person to take office.


----------



## biibii (Aug 29, 2015)

i think el chapo would make a better president than him


----------



## Zandy (Aug 29, 2015)

At the very least if Donald Trump did become president of the United States then it would be rather amusing.  Overall though, I don't think any potential US presidential candidates are that appealing apart from the comedic factor that Trump brings xD.  I don't even live in the U.S. but I've become more interested in the U.S. presidential candidacy since Donald Trump has made somewhat of a mockery of the system entirely.  It's gotten me interested that's for sure.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 29, 2015)

i would rather be stung by 10000 bees simultaneously at once than have him as president


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

uh
who's donald trump?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> uh
> who's donald trump?



An arsehole running for President in the US.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 29, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> An arsehole running for President in the US.



At second thought, I was about to say that.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> uh
> who's donald trump?



stretched out oompa loompa


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

u guys are less descriptive then tumblr


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

Now if he DOES end up winning, I surely hope he has the right to his own trading card game. 



- - - Post Merge - - -



MayorEvvie said:


> u guys are less descriptive then tumblr



He's racist and discriminatory towards women. That much I know.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 29, 2015)

Lol I'm asking why Murray is pro.
Lawl


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 29, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> He's racist and misogynist. That much I know.



Good thing I'm not supporting him. Even if he is anti-obamacare (which I don't know he is), I'm not supporting him.

Is he against Obamacare?


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Good thing I'm not supporting him. Even if he is anti-obamacare (which I don't know he is), I'm not supporting him.
> 
> Is he against Obamacare?



Judging from what he's said of Obama, most likely. 
But he's honestly quite the troll, so who knows.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 29, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Judging from what he's said of Obama, most likely.
> But he's honestly quite the troll, so who knows.



I haven't seen him work on this "repeal and replace" or "repeal obamacare" bills, so that's why I'm uncertain.


----------



## Caius (Aug 29, 2015)

Zandy said:


> At the very least if Donald Trump did become president of the United States then it would be rather amusing.  Overall though, I don't think any potential US presidential candidates are that appealing apart from the comedic factor that Trump brings xD.  I don't even live in the U.S. but I've become more interested in the U.S. presidential candidacy since Donald Trump has made somewhat of a mockery of the system entirely.  It's gotten me interested that's for sure.



Unfortunately someone like Trump running the country isn't amusing.. it's scary.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

Caius said:


> Unfortunately someone like Trump running the country isn't amusing.. it's scary.



Sometimes I wonder if they President actually runs the country, or if he's just a figurehead that the government uses to get people to pay attention to them.


----------



## bigger34 (Aug 29, 2015)

Zandy said:


> At the very least if Donald Trump did become president of the United States then it would be rather amusing.  Overall though, I don't think any potential US presidential candidates are that appealing apart from the comedic factor that Trump brings xD.  I don't even live in the U.S. but I've become more interested in the U.S. presidential candidacy since Donald Trump has made somewhat of a mockery of the system entirely.  It's gotten me interested that's for sure.



I don't see what would be amusing about him becoming president. Have you even heard of the things hes said?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 29, 2015)

If he becomes President I will laugh so hard at America. Even though our own country is messed up.


----------



## Caius (Aug 29, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Sometimes I wonder if they President actually runs the country, or if he's just a figurehead that the government uses to get people to pay attention to them.



Both, but he does have executive power over the military and the ability to veto anything that passes by his desk. While he doesn't do as much as many believe, he's still the representative of the people and can severely hinder progress. Or with executive power the president has the ability to start a war.. they could ruin the country easily.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

Caius said:


> Both, but he does have executive power over the military and the ability to veto anything that passes by his desk. While he doesn't do as much as many believe, he's still the representative of the people and can severely hinder progress. Or with executive power the president has the ability to start a war.. they could ruin the country easily.



That only makes me worry for the morality of the Senate and other government figures.


----------



## Zandy (Aug 29, 2015)

Caius said:


> Unfortunately someone like Trump running the country isn't amusing.. it's scary.



I'd be kind of surprised if Donald Trump actually became president.  I don't think there's really a cause for concern about him becoming president though ^^.  I think that most people see Trump as the kind of guy who's all in it for the entertainment factor which makes it amusing given the minuscule chance of him succeeding.  Didn't Paris Hilton want to be president at some point too xD?

Ultimately I don't hate him.  He seems incompetent for the position from the little I know, but if he's seen as an actual threat then hopefully other potential presidential candidates will strive harder because it'd be rather embarrassing to get outvoted by the guy who hosts The Apprentice xD.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 29, 2015)

Zandy said:


> I'd be kind of surprised if Donald Trump actually became president.  I don't think there's really a cause for concern about him becoming president though ^^.  I think that most people see Trump as the kind of guy who's all in it for the entertainment factor which makes it amusing given the minuscule chance of him succeeding.  Didn't Paris Hilton want to be president at some point too xD?
> 
> Ultimately I don't hate him.  He seems incompetent for the position from the little I know, but if he's seen as an actual threat then hopefully other potential presidential candidates will strive harder because it'd be rather embarrassing to get outvoted by the guy who hosts The Apprentice xD.



but there is still a chance


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

Zandy said:


> I'd be kind of surprised if Donald Trump actually became president.  I don't think there's really a cause for concern about him becoming president though ^^.  I think that most people see Trump as the kind of guy who's all in it for the entertainment factor which makes it amusing given the minuscule chance of him succeeding.  Didn't Paris Hilton want to be president at some point too xD?
> 
> Ultimately I don't hate him.  He seems incompetent for the position from the little I know, but if he's seen as an actual threat then hopefully other potential presidential candidates will strive harder because it'd be rather embarrassing to get outvoted by the guy who hosts The Apprentice xD.



If only Bill Cosby was still young. He'd make an EXCELLENT candidate if entertainment was a major factor.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 29, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> If only Bill Cosby was still young. He'd make an EXCELLENT candidate if entertainment was a major factor.



remember reagan


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Aug 29, 2015)

Zandy said:


> I'd be kind of surprised if Donald Trump actually became president.  *I don't think there's really a cause for concern about him becoming president though ^^*.  I think that most people see Trump as the kind of guy who's all in it for the entertainment factor which makes it amusing given the minuscule chance of him succeeding.  Didn't Paris Hilton want to be president at some point too xD?


Except that Trump has been the leading candidate in the Republican polls. THAT is scary. clickyclicky


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> remember reagan



Never really knew anything significant about Ronald.


----------



## Caius (Aug 29, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> but there is still a chance



This basically. Trump is the main candidate for the republican party. There's a major chance he could win.


----------



## AS176 (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm a Democrat but I still don't understand why Trump is leading Republican polls. It's screwed up


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 29, 2015)

I don't really understand American politics, . But I think that any right wing politician, is a complete idiot.
So yeah, I think Donald Trump is right wing so he's an idiot. Labour for life .


----------



## Caius (Aug 29, 2015)

Slammint said:


> I don't really understand American politics, . But I think that any right wing politician, is a complete idiot.
> So yeah, I think Donald Trump is right wing so he's an idiot. Labour for life .



I highly suggest you educate yourself on American politics before chiming in on this kind of thing. Right and Left wing have nothing to do with whether or not someone is an idiot. People side towards a 'wing' based on their belief system and what they want from their nominee. 

Labour for life.. what does that even mean?


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 29, 2015)

Caius said:


> This basically. Trump is the main candidate for the republican party. There's a major chance he could win.



I hope he doesn't. Obama already did worse damage on our nation than any other president did, and I feel Trump may continue.

Are people supporting him because they know that the Republican Party is going to lose the 2016 election if he wins the candidate? I don't want Obamacare staying in legislature any longer.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 29, 2015)

Caius said:


> I highly suggest you educate yourself on American politics before chiming in on this kind of thing. Right and Left wing have nothing to do with whether or not someone is an idiot. People side towards a 'wing' based on their belief system and what they want from their nominee.
> 
> Labour for life.. what does that even mean?


English politicians, I understand about the both groups. Plus, politics are baised on Right wing and Left wing. Plus right wing in my opinion, is terrible. But sometimes you can have hilarious right wing candidates, like boris Johnson. Do you not know about English politics? Sorry, politics is my favourite argument ever xD


----------



## Caius (Aug 29, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I hope he doesn't. Obama already did worse damage on our nation than any other president did, and I feel Trump may continue.
> 
> Are people supporting him because they know that the Republican Party is going to lose the 2016 election if he wins the candidate? I don't want Obamacare staying in legislature any longer.



Sorry you feel that way, but I relied on Obamacare when I was unemployed to take care of my Endometriosis treatments. Considering how much of a positive effect it has had on many people, I doubt it will be revoked anytime soon.



Slammint said:


> English politicians, I understand about the both groups. Plus, politics are baised on Right wing and Left wing. Plus right wing in my opinion, is terrible. But sometimes you can have hilarious right wing candidates, like boris Johnson. Do you not know about English politics? Sorry, politics is my favourite argument ever xD



No, I don't know anything about English politics. I don't participate in the discussion for it, and don't have any opinion of it. Only reason I haven't researched it is because I choose not to chime in to those discussions. I'm more concerned with the political dilemmas of my own homeland first.


----------



## AS176 (Aug 29, 2015)

I so wish Bernie Sanders would win. Trump obviously not, the only other major democrat candidate is Hilary Clinton, who's not gonna be great


----------



## Zandy (Aug 29, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> If only Bill Cosby was still young. He'd make an EXCELLENT candidate if entertainment was a major factor.



Oh god, just imagining that made me laugh out loud xD.  Bill Cosby is a whole other can of worms.

Regardless though, I hope I didn't seem rude or insensitive on the matter since the upcoming U.S. presidential election is very important for a lot of people.  I guess I'm rather ignorant on american politics overall and I've only really seen Donald Trump's participation as somewhat of a gag.  I hope I didn't offend anymore ><.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 29, 2015)

Caius said:


> Sorry you feel that way, but I relied on Obamacare when I was unemployed to take care of my Endometriosis treatments. Considering how much of a positive effect it has had on many people, I doubt it will be revoked anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> No, I don't know anything about English politics. I don't participate in the discussion for it, and don't have any opinion of it. Only reason I haven't researched it is because I choose not to chime in to those discussions. I'm more concerned with the political dilemmas of my own homeland first.



Right wing and left wing are practisly what politics are based on. Maybe the government should hold your opinion.. maybe then we won't have so many food shelters lol.


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

AS176 said:


> I so wish Bernie Sanders would win. Trump obviously not, the only other major democrat candidate is Hilary Clinton, who's not gonna be great



Bernie Sanders actually looks like he wants to do something great, the other two just seem to be in it for status.


----------



## Hamusuta (Aug 29, 2015)

He is gross.

Thank god I don't live in the USA.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 29, 2015)

Hamusuta said:


> He is gross.
> 
> Thank god I don't live in the USA.



Preach son


----------



## himeki (Aug 29, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Now if he DOES end up winning, I surely hope he has the right to his own trading card game.
> View attachment 145472
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



well im in the uk america does not bother me


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> well im in the uk america does not bother me



That's very self centered...


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

MayorEvvie said:


> well im in the uk america does not bother me



Your apathy is disconcerting. ;w;


----------



## Caius (Aug 29, 2015)

Slammint said:


> That's very self centered...



Honestly it's not. If you're from the UK, then the UK's politics are going to be much more important. People outside of the US don't really have much of a say what happens in the USA (besides fluctuations in price, etc) so I don't blame people for not taking any interest. 

Even the people here don't have a say considering the electoral college votes are the only ones that matter.


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 29, 2015)

Caius said:


> Honestly it's not. If you're from the UK, then the UK's politics are going to be much more important. People outside of the US don't really have much of a say what happens in the USA (besides fluctuations in price, etc) so I don't blame people for not taking any interest.
> 
> Even the people here don't have a say considering the electoral college votes are the only ones that matter.



Honestly it is, I'm English yet I care a lot about other people from other country's.
I know I can't do anything, but I still care. ^_^. But ignore me I'm just a chav from South London. Lol


----------



## Albuns (Aug 29, 2015)

Caius said:


> Honestly it's not. If you're from the UK, then the UK's politics are going to be much more important. People outside of the US don't really have much of a say what happens in the USA (besides fluctuations in price, etc) so I don't blame people for not taking any interest.
> 
> Even the people here don't have a say considering the electoral college votes are the only ones that matter.



Well, when you put it that way, you have a point.
But yes, sadly, not everyone here has a say in it.


----------



## Joy (Aug 29, 2015)

Donald Trump running for president has been a joke since he announced it.
I just can't believe people are supporting a person like him.


----------



## peppy villager (Aug 29, 2015)

He is a joke. He looks like a joke, he talks like a joke, his beliefs are a joke, he spews hatred like a joke.
He would be amusing if there wasn't ACTUALLY a possibility this hate mongering baboon could be president. He's outright racist and sexist, he's not even passive about it, and that is terrifying.


----------



## AS176 (Aug 29, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Bernie Sanders actually looks like he wants to do something great, the other two just seem to be in it for status.



Yeah lol he actually gives a real s***


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 29, 2015)

Very pro. He seems like a very strong and good candidate. He will definitely lead this country into the future!


----------



## Jawile (Aug 29, 2015)

CAN'T FLUMP THE TRUMP







#TRUMPFORPRES2016


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 29, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Very pro. He seems like a very strong and good candidate. He will definitely lead this country into the future!


how so?


Crunchy said:


> He is a joke. He looks like a joke, he talks like a joke, his beliefs are a joke, he spews hatred like a joke.
> He would be amusing if there wasn't ACTUALLY a possibility this hate mongering baboon could be president. He's outright racist and sexist, he's not even passive about it, and that is terrifying.



he's just a racist hick who doesnt know what he's doing


----------



## MrPicklez (Aug 29, 2015)

#feelthebern


----------



## xiaonu (Aug 29, 2015)

All I know about trump is that he's rich and now he's probably trying to invest his money by running for president because he has nothing better to do..? I don't know much about his statements. Could anyone provide some sources or links of his thoughts and wrong doings ? Too lazy to google search on mobile


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 29, 2015)

I seriously hope he doesn't win the republican nominations. How's Ben Carson? Is he okay?


----------



## ams (Aug 29, 2015)

Well I'm Canadian so I can't say I care that much about who gets elected in the US. The American Republican party is so outrageous though. In Canada we currently have a Conservative government, and as much as I hate a lot of the decisions and cuts they've made, American conservatives make them look like saints. If candidates here said anything like the derogatory things Trump has been saying they would probably be thrown out of the party immediately. Although I watched one of the debates and thought that Jeb Bush was a decent candidate. But I'm sure the Republican base thinks that he's a "socialist" so never mind. Good luck to all you Americans out there!


----------



## Caius (Aug 29, 2015)

ams said:


> Well I'm Canadian so I can't say I care that much about who gets elected in the US. The American Republican party is so outrageous though. In Canada we currently have a Conservative government, and as much as I hate a lot of the decisions and cuts they've made, American conservatives make them look like saints. If candidates here said anything like the derogatory things Trump has been saying they would probably be thrown out of the party immediately. Although I watched one of the debates and thought that Jeb Bush was a decent candidate. But I'm sure the Republican base thinks that he's a "socialist" so never mind. Good luck to all you Americans out there!



As someone who lived in Florida during Jeb's reign as governor, 2/10 do not recommend.


----------



## piichinu (Aug 29, 2015)

im against but i wish ppl would be less hostile cuz im genuinely curious as to why some people support him


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 29, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> how so?
> 
> 
> he's just a racist hick who doesnt know what he's doing


His progressive views will make America America again.


----------



## Aesthetic (Aug 30, 2015)

hariolari said:


> His progressive views will make America America again.



where is the white text saying you're being sarcastic


----------



## Zanessa (Aug 30, 2015)

Can he just not exist anymore or


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm for him I guess. Having me complain about him won't really do anything to stop his popularity from rising and I'm too lazy to do anything about it. He's a success when it comes to handling money and gaining attention, so obviously he's doing something right.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 30, 2015)

Aesthetic said:


> where is the white text saying you're being sarcastic


There isn't any because I'm not being sarcastic.


----------



## jiny (Aug 30, 2015)

Although I am only 11, I am against Donald Trump. I live in Texas too, a bordertown aswell. I'm not saying which town. So yeah, he does say mexicans always come across illegally. I disagree with him. It breaks my heart too, Cocovampire. 
It's so sad seeing a grown-ass man complaining about the simplest things


----------



## Samanthers (^-^) (Aug 30, 2015)

Just found out I'm moving EnglandWOOOHOOOO, NO MORE DONALD TRUMP AND HIS CRAP! Perfect timing!


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Aug 30, 2015)

He like many others in this world is simply an opinionated jerk.  The only thing different for him is that he has money and therefore has nothing to worry about in stating his insensitivity.
In a way though, I think his current presence is good overall.  Not that he _is_ good, but that he is demonstrative of the thoughts and opinions of many who think just as terrible things but hide them beneath the surface.
Much like Eric Cartman: a character that is a horrible person but a great character because he shows just how horrible the reality can be.  By calling attention to the presence of intolerance, we are that much more able to fight it.

Also, Trump has the added benefit of being able to publicly humiliate other presidential contenders in the ways we might enjoy doing, so I think it's best to let him run around and stir the pot, because a stew always needs some stirring, even if we might not enjoy it.

Now as to voting...
Me personally....


----------



## Mino (Aug 30, 2015)

#Trump2015

Get this man into power NOW!!


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 30, 2015)

Samanthers (^-^) said:


> Just found out I'm moving EnglandWOOOHOOOO, NO MORE DONALD TRUMP AND HIS CRAP! Perfect timing!



That's not better... You don't know about David Cameron yet. He's actually in power so it's worse, please don't move here.


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm not American, but I'm against.

Being British, I support the Monster Raving Loony Party


----------



## hemming1996 (Aug 30, 2015)

Not American, can't imagine him being president. I would even prefer Deez Nuts.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 30, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Very pro. He seems like a very strong and good candidate. He will definitely lead this country into the future!





hariolari said:


> His progressive views will make America America again.



what is america to you?
what type of america do you want to live in? I'm seriously interested


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 30, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> what is america to you?
> what type of america do you want to live in? I'm seriously interested


Land of the free and home of the brave, of course.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 30, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Land of the free and home of the brave, of course.



is that also home of the white privileged men?


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 30, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Land of the free and home of the brave, of course.



We're in 2015 not 1987 where racism was around.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 30, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I hope he doesn't. Obama already did worse damage on our nation than any other president did, and I feel Trump may continue.
> 
> Are people supporting him because they know that the Republican Party is going to lose the 2016 election if he wins the candidate? I don't want Obamacare staying in legislature any longer.



LMFAO


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 30, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> is that also home of the white privileged men?


I don't see color.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Slammint said:


> We're in 2015 not 1987 where racism was around.


Good thing racism left us in the last 30 years!


----------



## oswaldies (Aug 30, 2015)

10 people are pro?
I'm *eleven* and I most likely have more common sense then him.


----------



## Chocofruit (Aug 30, 2015)

If I would've lived in America I would've surely voted for Bernie! After seeing donald trump quotes on 9Gag and elsewhere, I decided to investigate if these dumb quotes actually were true. Turned out they were true!


----------



## radical6 (Aug 30, 2015)

he wont be president honestly. most republicans hate him. at this point im pretty sure hes just saying the most stupid and outrageous **** as possible so rednecks buy his mugs or something


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 30, 2015)

Slammint said:


> We're in 2015 not 1987 where racism was around.



Racism will always exist no matter what. And hasn't government-sanctioned racism ended from the 50's to 60's? Yes, we can no longer pass racist policies legally, but it doesn't mean people will be tolerant. And by the way, racism isn't just limited to white hatred towards other races for racial reasons. It's when when any race hates anyone for racial reasons.



tamagotchi said:


> LMFAO



Why are you laughing rudely at me like this?

- - - Post Merge - - -



justice said:


> he wont be president honestly. most republicans hate him. at this point im pretty sure hes just saying the most stupid and outrageous **** as possible so rednecks buy his mugs or something



He may win many polls he wants, but he will never win the Bell Tree's poll. 10 isn't enough to beat the 83 that opposed him.


----------



## MasterM64 (Aug 30, 2015)

As a proud American, I have watched the worst president in U.S. history slowly degrade this great nation that much of the world has looked up to as hope or inspiration. I may respect the office of the president, but I personally do not agree with the man currently in it. Some think Obama is a great president, but they are terribly wrong. You may be asking why I think this? Here's why:

(1) He has caused the rise of ISIS by withdrawing U.S. troops from Iraq before military commanders had any confidence in leaving Iraq to stand for itself. Because of this, thousands of innocent people have been brutally murdered simply because they did not agree with ISIS's extremist view of Islam (or for some other reason like their sexual orientation), thousands of women & children have been exploited inhumanely with zero regard by their captors, many archaeological sites (which were thousands of years old) have been blown up (& looted), and many sophisticated U.S. military weapons have fallen into the hands of the enemy (because we withdrew too early before the Iraqi Security Forces were considered reliable). Regardless of these reasons, Obama has been coward and has done practically nothing that could end the reign of this tyranical group once and for all.

(2) Obama has stirred the pot on the issue of race instead of trying to calm people down even though we have resolved this decades ago. All lives matter, there is no such thing as "white privelage"  or any form of discrimination based on color (I personally see no difference between me and someone who has a different skin color, we are all human). In this great nation of ours, you can be whatever you want to be as long as you are willing to work for it with utmost desire (anyone can be another Bill Gates if they knew what they were doing). 

(3) Obama has made a mockery of this nation by making a fool of himself by showing a lack of confidence when he speaks (that is why he always leans on the podium the way he does and stutters a ton), signing terrible deals that will bring shame to him (& other involved) in the history books like the Iran Nuclear Treaty, not following through with his word (Obama did not do anything after the Syrian government crossed "the line" by using chemical weapons), allowing political correctness to rule instead of taking care of actual business (calling ISIS "militants" instead of condemning for who they actually are: "Islamist Extremists").

(4) He (more like his wife) has been starving American children by giving them terrible school lunches that do not give the amount of calories & nutrients children need while growing up and has allowed certain schools to ban lunches prepared at home (which is extremely stupid). 

(5) Has allowed illegal immigration to get out of hand by making decisions that encourage people to cross the border illegally, not enforcing the laws, and not increasing security on the border (if we really wanted to, we can easily make the border impossible to cross through strict security measures).

(6) Obama also allowed Putin to invade Crimea and Eastern Ukraine even though we could has easily stopped him through military intervention, arming the legitimate Ukrainian forces, and strategic military tactics (like setting up Patriot missiles throughout Europe, Japan, and South Korea to make Russia's nuclear arsenal useless to decrease Putin's overall political leverage) that would have contained Putin's forces within Russian borders.

*& much more!*

Because of those reasons, I personally would be for Trump if he was the only choice I had (I personally would rather have Scott Walker as the candidate). I personally am neutral on Trump primarily because of his method on how illegal immigration should be handled. He thinks we should deport all illegals and expedite anyone we want back after we secure the border. The correct method of dealing with illegal immigration is to secure the border, develop a national id system to filter out who is illegal or not, give amnesty to those who are deemed beneficial to the country (supporting a family and truly desires to make a better life for their children through the American dream), and deport all those who should not be here (criminals stealing our tax dollars in the prison system, freeloaders who do absolutely nothing & collect welfare all day, & drug cartel members). 

Since I had no choice for a neutral option, I chose Pro because I would rather have Trump in the White House instead of some democrat that will continue the very degrading Obama has started.


----------



## Jawile (Aug 30, 2015)

MasterM64 said:


> As a proud American, I have watched the worst president in U.S. history slowly degrade this great nation that much of the world has looked up to as hope or inspiration...



Beautifully written response.

Whenever I tell people that the government is a main cause for the rise of ISIS they call me some sort of conspiracy theorist


----------



## tobi! (Aug 30, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> is that also home of the white privileged men?



I'm glad tumblr isn't a country.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 30, 2015)

MasterM64 said:


> As a proud American, I have watched the worst president in U.S. history slowly degrade this great nation that much of the world has looked up to as hope or inspiration. I may respect the office of the president, but I personally do not agree with the man currently in it. Some think Obama is a great president, but they are terribly wrong. You may be asking why I think this? Here's why:
> 
> (1) He has caused the rise of ISIS by withdrawing U.S. troops from Iraq before military commanders had any confidence in leaving Iraq to stand for itself. Because of this, thousands of innocent people have been brutally murdered simply because they did not agree with ISIS's extremist view of Islam (or for some other reason like their sexual orientation), thousands of women & children have been exploited inhumanely with zero regard by their captors, many archaeological sites (which were thousands of years old) have been blown up (& looted), and many sophisticated U.S. military weapons have fallen into the hands of the enemy (because we withdrew too early before the Iraqi Security Forces were considered reliable). Regardless of these reasons, Obama has been coward and has done practically nothing that could end the reign of this tyranical group once and for all.
> 
> ...



I totally agree with you. Although I wanted to shame him more for universal healthcare, killing jobs, and for turning the EPA into a monster, moral characteristics matter more.


----------



## hemming1996 (Aug 30, 2015)

Slammint said:


> We're in 2015 not 1987 where racism was around.



because black people definitely have the same rights as white people now! I'm so happy racism is a thing of the past. 

/s

- - - Post Merge - - -



Samanthers (^-^) said:


> Just found out I'm moving EnglandWOOOHOOOO, NO MORE DONALD TRUMP AND HIS CRAP! Perfect timing!



Watch out for Nigel Farage, our equivalent of Donald Trump.


----------



## mintellect (Aug 30, 2015)

oswaldies said:


> 10 people are pro?
> I'm *eleven* and I most likely have more common sense then him.



Wait, you're eleven??

Why am I finding so many people who are younger than I think they are?!

Anyway, I don't really pay attention to politics and such, but from what I've heard, I'm against.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MasterM64 said:


> As a proud American, I have watched the worst president in U.S. history slowly degrade this great nation that much of the world has looked up to as hope or inspiration. I may respect the office of the president, but I personally do not agree with the man currently in it. Some think Obama is a great president, but they are terribly wrong. You may be asking why I think this? Here's why:
> 
> (1) He has caused the rise of ISIS by withdrawing U.S. troops from Iraq before military commanders had any confidence in leaving Iraq to stand for itself. Because of this, thousands of innocent people have been brutally murdered simply because they did not agree with ISIS's extremist view of Islam (or for some other reason like their sexual orientation), thousands of women & children have been exploited inhumanely with zero regard by their captors, many archaeological sites (which were thousands of years old) have been blown up (& looted), and many sophisticated U.S. military weapons have fallen into the hands of the enemy (because we withdrew too early before the Iraqi Security Forces were considered reliable). Regardless of these reasons, Obama has been coward and has done practically nothing that could end the reign of this tyranical group once and for all.
> 
> ...



Oh God.

I'm so glad my school district hasn't banned home made lunches because then I'd starve to death at school, the lunch is horrible.
That is the dumbest thing ever, along with everything else on here.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 30, 2015)

Norski said:


> I'm glad tumblr isn't a country.



wait what?

- - - Post Merge - - -



MasterM64 said:


> (1) He has caused the rise of ISIS by withdrawing U.S. troops from Iraq before military commanders had any confidence in leaving Iraq to stand for itself. Because of this, thousands of innocent people have been brutally murdered simply because they did not agree with ISIS's extremist view of Islam (or for some other reason like their sexual orientation), thousands of women & children have been exploited inhumanely with zero regard by their captors, many archaeological sites (which were thousands of years old) have been blown up (& looted), and many sophisticated U.S. military weapons have fallen into the hands of the enemy (because we withdrew too early before the Iraqi Security Forces were considered reliable). Regardless of these reasons, Obama has been coward and has done practically nothing that could end the reign of this tyranical group once and for all.



um I'm sorry to interrupt but this is something personal to me, ISIS is NOT an muslim/islamic terrorist organization, they're just radicals, they dont even have any ties to islam so... :/

- - - Post Merge - - -



hariolari said:


> I don't see color.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Good thing racism left us in the last 30 years!



so what do you think is so great about him?


----------



## Yukari Yakumo (Aug 30, 2015)

MasterM64 said:


> (2) Obama has stirred the pot on the issue of race instead of trying to calm people down even though we have resolved this decades ago. All lives matter, there is no such thing as "white privelage"  or any form of discrimination based on color (I personally see no difference between me and someone who has a different skin color, we are all human). In this great nation of ours, you can be whatever you want to be as long as you are willing to work for it with utmost desire (anyone can be another Bill Gates if they knew what they were doing).


It was never resolved.  We just dealt with the legal side.
Intolerance is eternal.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 30, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> wait what?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Well, he's so handsome. Especially his hair. And his views are just so American. He's making a lot of good promises.


----------



## hemming1996 (Aug 30, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Well, he's so handsome. Especially his hair. And his views are just so American. He's making a lot of good promises.



Obvious troll. Please stop.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 30, 2015)

Yukari Yakumo said:


> It was never resolved.  We just dealt with the legal side.
> Intolerance is eternal.



Right. It's also more complicated than white people hating black people and vice versa. We have men that hate women, poor people hating the rich, Christians hating Atheists, Chinese hating Japanese, Capitalists hating Communists, Southerners hating Northeasterners, and Sony fans hating Nintendo fans (yes, intolerance includes gaming wars too). Not everybody from each group hates each other, but intolerance exists in all groups from many generations (from the earliest days of Mesopotamia to the day robots rule the world).



hariolari said:


> Well, he's so handsome. Especially his hair. And his views are just so American. He's making a lot of good promises.



His hairdo is bad.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Aug 30, 2015)

hemming1996 said:


> Obvious troll. Please stop.


Um, no. I plan on voting for him in the primaries.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> Right. It's also more complicated than white people hating black people and vice versa. We have men that hate women, poor people hating the rich, Christians hating Atheists, Chinese hating Japanese, Capitalists hating Communists, Southerners hating Northeasterners, and Sony fans hating Nintendo fans (yes, intolerance includes gaming wars too). Not everybody from each group hates each other, but intolerance exists in all groups from many generations (from the earliest days of Mesopotamia to the day robots rule the world).
> 
> 
> 
> His hairdo is bad.


His hairdo is sexy.


----------



## hemming1996 (Aug 30, 2015)

hariolari said:


> Um, no. I plan on voting for him in the primaries.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> His hairdo is sexy.



Hahaha you cannot tell me you are voting Donald Trump, or that his hairdo is sexy with a straight face.


----------



## MasterM64 (Aug 30, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> um I'm sorry to interrupt but this is something personal to me, ISIS is NOT an muslim/islamic terrorist organization, they're just radicals, they dont even have any ties to islam so... :/



Unfortunately, you are wrong. They are a Islamic-based organization that uses an extreme view of the Qumran that is violent in nature and they proclaim themselves as a caliphate (a holy Islamic state). In the context of their actions, they are doing things very similar to the old Islamic Empire that existed in the past. If you read what happened to Constantinople and see what the Muslims did to the Byzantines (particularly how they treated women and children) after they conquered the city, it sounds very similar to ISIS. We should have known ISIS would become what it is now if we actually valued what history teaches us and prevented it from repeating (in context of the ISIS situation, we can defeat them and prevent them from continuing their evil).



Yukari Yakumo said:


> It was never resolved.  We just dealt with the legal side.
> Intolerance is eternal.



Racism may exist in the minds of certain people, but that will go away after a while as more generations come to be that are raised to see everyone as the same. Certain aspects of racism will be harder to erase than others (particularly the concept of inter-racial marriages and reproduction), but it will all change inevitably. I personally see nothing different between me (who is white) and someone of a different melanin level (we all look the same inside so we are all human). The only reason why we all look different in appearance is that our ancestors settled in particular regions for thousands of years isolated from other populations which caused certain unique traits to develop based on climate (that is where the different shades of skin color comes from) and overall genetic change that occurs when certain traits are passed/canceled/modifed down to the next generation. To make an extreme hypothetical example of what I mean, if the United States suddenly cut itself off from the rest of the world (in terms of immigration and allowing people to visit) and stayed that way for thousands of years, the United States would eventually be composed of its own "race" in terms of appearance and overall genetic makeup since the genetics would all unify as people became more alike. Just food for thought.


----------



## ams (Aug 30, 2015)

I am so incredibly grateful to live in a country where even conservatives believe in universal health care.


----------



## hemming1996 (Aug 30, 2015)

MasterM64 said:


> Unfortunately, you are wrong. They are a Islamic-based organization that uses an extreme view of the Qumran that is violent in nature and they proclaim themselves as a caliphate (a holy Islamic state). In the context of their actions, they are doing things very similar to the old Islamic Empire that existed in the past. If you read what happened to Constantinople and see what the Muslims did to the Byzantines (particularly how they treated women and children) after they conquered the city, it sounds very similar to ISIS. We should have known ISIS would become what it is now if we actually valued what history teaches us and prevented it from repeating (in context of the ISIS situation, we can defeat them and prevent them from continuing their evil).
> 
> 
> 
> Racism may exist in the minds of certain people, but that will go away after a while as more generations come to be that are raised to see everyone as the same. Certain aspects of racism will be harder to erase than others (particularly the concept of inter-racial marriages and reproduction), but it will all change inevitably. I personally see nothing different between me (who is white) and someone of a different melanin level (we all look the same inside so we are all human). The only reason why we all look different in appearance is that our ancestors settled in particular regions for thousands of years isolated from other populations which caused certain unique traits to develop based on climate (that is where the different shades of skin color comes from) and overall genetic change that occurs when certain traits are passed/canceled/modifed down to the next generation. To make an extreme hypothetical example of what I mean, if the United States suddenly cut itself off from the rest of the world (in terms of immigration and allowing people to visit) and stayed that way for thousands of years, the United States would eventually be composed of its own "race" in terms of appearance and overall genetic makeup since the genetics would all unify as people became more alike. Just food for thought.



Racism will never disappear. You are a privileged white person who is saying that racism doesn't really exist anymore, which makes sense. There are an estimated 10,000 members in the KKK, and there are still attacks on black people made by that group. There are still subreddits like /r/CoonTown. There are so many innocent people who are- wait for it-black being killed. There are still unfair stereotypes for different races. People are still being ridiculed (by Donald Trump for being Mexican) because they're not white. Racism is alive. And you may not think so because you are a privileged white person (like me, I'm not being biased)


----------



## Jawile (Aug 30, 2015)

hemming1996 said:


> Obvious troll. Please stop.



DAE think different opinions = obvious troll?


----------



## AS176 (Aug 30, 2015)

Jawile said:


> DAE think different opinions = obvious troll?



Yes obvious troll. Trump knows nothing and his hairdo is trash


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 30, 2015)

hemming1996 said:


> Racism will never disappear. You are a privileged white person who is saying that racism doesn't really exist anymore, which makes sense. There are an estimated 10,000 members in the KKK, and there are still attacks on black people made by that group. There are still subreddits like /r/CoonTown. There are so many innocent people who are- wait for it-black being killed. There are still unfair stereotypes for different races. People are still being ridiculed (by Donald Trump for being Mexican) because they're not white. Racism is alive. And you may not think so because you are a privileged white person (like me, I'm not being biased)



Lol "because you are a privileged white person."


----------



## biibii (Aug 30, 2015)

trump can suck an army of dcks


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 30, 2015)

hemming1996 said:


> Racism will never disappear. You are a privileged white person who is saying that racism doesn't really exist anymore, which makes sense. There are an estimated 10,000 members in the KKK, and there are still attacks on black people made by that group. There are still subreddits like (name removed). There are so many innocent people who are- wait for it-black being killed. There are still unfair stereotypes for different races. People are still being ridiculed because they're not white. Racism is alive. And you may not think so because you are a privileged white person (like me, I'm not being biased)



I agree that racism isn't 100% stoppable, but when you invoke the "white privilege" card or call someone "a privileged white", that's when I started to lose respect. Invoking the "white privilege" card is considered racist too, at least by me. There is no such thing as the privilege system.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 30, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I agree that racism isn't 100% stoppable, but when you invoke the "white privilege" card or call someone "a privileged white", that's when I started to lose respect. Invoking the "white privilege" card is considered racist too, at least by me. There is no such thing as the privilege system.



Took the words from my mouth.


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes (Aug 30, 2015)

MasterM64 said:


> Unfortunately, you are wrong. They are a Islamic-based organization that uses an extreme view of the Qumran that is violent in nature and they proclaim themselves as a caliphate (a holy Islamic state). In the context of their actions, they are doing things very similar to the old Islamic Empire that existed in the past. If you read what happened to Constantinople and see what the Muslims did to the Byzantines (particularly how they treated women and children) after they conquered the city, it sounds very similar to ISIS. We should have known ISIS would become what it is now if we actually valued what history teaches us and prevented it from repeating (in context of the ISIS situation, we can defeat them and prevent them from continuing their evil).


I'm sorry are you muslim&from Iraq?
I think not

- - - Post Merge - - -



hariolari said:


> Well, he's so handsome. Especially his hair. And his views are just so American. He's making a lot of good promises.



I'm sorry you think that


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 30, 2015)

nvm


----------



## ams (Aug 30, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I agree that racism isn't 100% stoppable, but when you invoke the "white privilege" card or call someone "a privileged white", that's when I started to lose respect. Invoking the "white privilege" card is considered racist too, at least by me. There is no such thing as the privilege system.



Could you guys expand on this a bit? I tend to be a little out of touch with all these social expressions that are used in the US and I'm wondering what you mean by white privilege and why you are against it.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 30, 2015)

ams said:


> Could you guys expand on this a bit? I tend to be a little out of touch with all these social expressions that are used in the US and I'm wondering what you mean by white privilege and why you are against it.



Because calling someone privileged based on their skin color is irrational. Someone else can probably explain it better, I just think it's a way to compensate for a bad argument.






That'll do it.


----------



## ams (Aug 30, 2015)

Elin said:


> Because calling someone privileged based on their skin color is irrational. Someone else can probably explain it better, I just think it's a way to compensate for a bad argument.



I'm just confused because it seems completely rational to me. I understand that in a perfect world skin colour wouldn't mean anything deeper than appearance because that's all it is biologically. But in a country like the United States where African American people for example are descended from slaves and were hugely marginalized and discriminated against even in the law up until a few decades ago, the cycles of abuse and poverty don't just go away all of a sudden. Certainly it's not rational to say that two people of different skins colours growing up in a bubble would have different levels of privilege, but if they come from completely different backgrounds then unfortunately that is often the case. The reality is that a person's race is representative of a lot more than their ethnic background, as sad as that is.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 30, 2015)

ams said:


> I'm just confused because it seems completely rational to me. I understand that in a perfect world skin colour wouldn't mean anything deeper than appearance because that's all it is biologically. But in a country like the United States where African American people for example are descended from slaves and were hugely marginalized and discriminated against even in the law up until a few decades ago, the cycles of abuse and poverty don't just go away all of a sudden. Certainly it's not rational to say that two people of different skins colours growing up in a bubble would have different levels of privilege, but if they come from completely different backgrounds then unfortunately that is often the case. The reality is that a person's race is representative of a lot more than their ethnic background, as sad as that is.



That doesn't mean that white people are privileged? lol. Abuse and poverty happen to all people.


----------



## MasterM64 (Aug 30, 2015)

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> I'm sorry are you muslim&from Iraq?
> I think not
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



I'm speaking from an American context when I said "we".


----------



## ams (Aug 30, 2015)

Elin said:


> That doesn't mean that white people are privileged? lol. Abuse and poverty happen to all people.



Well, all I can say is that I hope that you get a little more exposure to people in other communities. Where I'm from the poorest parts of the city are nearly 100% black and aboriginal. These areas have the highest violent crime rates and also high levels of kids dropping out of school. I probably held similar idealized views as you when I was in high school (going to a private high school ironically in a very poor area). Volunteering in underprivileged areas is a great way to help and also expand your worldview. 

I think just the fact that you responded with "lol" when confronted with the idea that some communities have higher rates of poverty due to generations of people unable to break a cycle that began with racism shows that you might not have the maturity required for this discussion.


----------



## Spongebob (Aug 30, 2015)

Donald Trump should drown in his money and not live


----------



## radical6 (Aug 30, 2015)

Caius said:


> This basically. Trump is the main candidate for the republican party. There's a major chance he could win.



Mhm, I disagree. Isn't Paul or Rand more popular than him? After his comments about his views on mexicans came out his popularity dipped, and when he insulted Megan Kelly on air that wasn't helping with his popularity at all. 

People are over exaggerating his fame, tbh. I'm seeing people compare him to Hitler and that "nobody thought Hitler would become president, but look what happened". The key difference between the two is that Hitler was a persuasive speaker and attracted people who weren't even on the right, where as the only people who take Trump seriously are either nazis or far right libertarians. 

I browsed some republican outlets and read the comments, popular opinion among republicans seem to be that Trump is an idiot. I know a few republicans who even said if it came down to Bernie/Hiliary or Trump, they would go democrat.

To be truthful, I'm not sure why I keep up with American Politics. I have never liked a candidate (yes, even bernie sanders. I dislike zionists. Yes I know about Jill Stein, but I have no interest for democratic socialists either). I plan to move by the time I'm of age hopefully.

But I believe Trump is only in this for the money. He has made comments in the past saying he would never want to be president. The stuff he says is completely outrageous and he charges people $100 just to hear him talk. He has no respect for anyone, and he doesn't seem concerned with his public image at all. I'm honestly not worried.


----------



## samsquared (Aug 30, 2015)

Donald Trump is a dumbass by flying that racist flag so high because a large percentage of the Republican base is Hispanic. I suppose for a lot of traditional Hispanic families, that these candidates reflect conservative values is a positive that outweighs the many many negatives for them and Southern immigrants. But I digress. 
He'll never have a chance to get voted in without them so.


----------



## hemming1996 (Aug 30, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I agree that racism isn't 100% stoppable, but when you invoke the "white privilege" card or call someone "a privileged white", that's when I started to lose respect. Invoking the "white privilege" card is considered racist too, at least by me. There is no such thing as the privilege system.



How is it racist? I am white and I am privileged. There is no racism in what I said. If I was not white then it would be.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Elin said:


> That doesn't mean that white people are privileged? lol. Abuse and poverty happen to all people.



That's not the point. You cannot tell me that people who are not white are treated the same as white people because they're not. I can tell you're another one of those people who say racism isn't a real thing tbh.

I feel this is getting offtopic though and I'll leave it as that


----------



## rubyy (Aug 30, 2015)

10/10 against oi nah just the mention of his name decreases my mood by like 99 percent he is disgusting and vile and hope he goes bankrupt again


----------



## axo (Aug 30, 2015)

I wish people weren't being so hostile, I genuinely want to know why people are for him.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 30, 2015)

hemming1996 said:


> How is it racist? I am white and I am privileged. There is no racism in what I said. If I was not white then it would be.



The term "white privilege" is considered racist because it's throwing in race in front of people's faces. If race isn't the main reason or if no racial issue is involved, it would be considered racist to add race to the issue. Using terms like "racist", "white privilege" etc is considered adding race to an issue where race isn't involved, or making race the main reason to something when race isn't even a reason. It's not only hating a person of another race for racial reasons that's considered racist. False accusations of racism, the racial privileges, and racial quotas are all racist because they're tainting a subject by adding race. If race was the main issue, then it's not racist to add race because it's already there.

Another reason why I objection to your use of the term "white privilege" because it's an act of bullying. It's showing that you're not respecting their opinions. But yes, I'm done with this subject. Let's get back to discussing Trump and not fight, okay.


----------



## Caius (Aug 30, 2015)

justice said:


> Mhm, I disagree. Isn't Paul or Rand more popular than him? After his comments about his views on mexicans came out his popularity dipped, and when he insulted Megan Kelly on air that wasn't helping with his popularity at all.
> 
> People are over exaggerating his fame, tbh. I'm seeing people compare him to Hitler and that "nobody thought Hitler would become president, but look what happened". The key difference between the two is that Hitler was a persuasive speaker and attracted people who weren't even on the right, where as the only people who take Trump seriously are either nazis or far right libertarians.



Regardless of that his popularity is still massively high among certain groups. No publicity is bad publicity honestly.. Though you are right-- his name took a nose-dive in a couple poles recently, but that hasn't stopped some of the more 'extreme' republicans to rally towards his side. 

Also I don't think the white privilege talk is super necessary? The convo should have never dropped there to begin with :\


----------



## Dinosaurz (Aug 30, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> The term "white privilege" is considered racist because it's throwing in race in front of people's faces. If race isn't the main reason or if no racial issue is involved, it would be considered racist to add race to the issue. Using terms like "racist", "white privilege" etc is considered adding race to an issue where race isn't involved, or making race the main reason to something when race isn't even a reason. It's not only hating a person of another race for racial reasons that's considered racist. False accusations of racism, the racial privileges, and racial quotas are all racist because they're tainting a subject by adding race. If race was the main issue, then it's not racist to add race because it's already there.
> 
> Another reason why I objection to your use of the term "white privilege" because it's an act of bullying. It's showing that you're not respecting their opinions. But yes, I'm done with this subject. Let's get back to discussing Trump and not fight, okay.



How is talking about colour racism? In my opinion, racism is only racism if you are talking about colour and meaning to be offensive. I know there is a lot of real racism these days, but jeez can some people be sensitive.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 30, 2015)

Just a quick question, although huge, I'm not huge on politics since I'm kind of young, but why do people think he sucks? I'm not saying he is good, I'm just asking why people think he sucks.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 30, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Just a quick question, although huge, I'm not huge on politics since I'm kind of young, but why do people think he sucks? I'm not saying he is good, I'm just asking why people think he sucks.



Open discrimination to mexicans and sexism.


----------



## uwuzumakii (Aug 30, 2015)

Elin said:


> Open discrimination to mexicans and sexism.



Thank you for filling me in.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 30, 2015)

BluePikachu47 said:


> Thank you for filling me in.



yeah there's a ton of vids, I don't really follow this stuff but he's so open about it, it's hard to miss it. >.<


----------



## radical6 (Aug 30, 2015)

Elin said:


> Open discrimination to mexicans and sexism.



He also did
1) Said we should take over the middle east for its oil. He wants to go back there and take it.
2) Made fun of how asians speak http://www.nydailynews.com/news/pol...sians-broken-english-speech-article-1.2338344
3) Said he would date his daughter if she wasnt related to him (who the **** says that..thats creepy as hell honestly)..
4) complains about china taking away american wealth when his stuff is literally made in china


----------



## WonderK (Aug 30, 2015)

I would much rather prefer Bernie Sanders.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2015)

This thread needs a third option for the poll that says "I honestly don't care" 

That's what I would vote for if it were an option.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 30, 2015)

Ryu said:


> This thread needs a third option for the poll that says "I honestly don't care"
> 
> That's what I would vote for if it were an option.



I believe a "under the voting age" option would be better than that. Everyone should care about who will lead their country.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2015)

WonderK said:


> I believe a "under the voting age" option would be better than that. Everyone should care about who will lead their country.



No, believe me I care who leads our country (I'm 18 now and plan on voting for the next USA presidential election), I just don't care to talk about Donald Trump or acknowledge him as an actual candidate.  Two different things you and I are talking about, my friend.  


Honestly, who cares if he has tons of money to use for his election??  If he, his views, his opinions, and his goals aren't popular with the public (which is obvious he isn't here), then he won't get elected.  And if somehow he makes it anyway, then that just means our election system is that much more corrupt.  That's what I think.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 30, 2015)

Ryu said:


> No, believe me I care who leads our country (I'm 18 now and plan on voting for the next USA presidential election), I just don't care to talk about Donald Trump or acknowledge him as an actual candidate.  Two different things you and I are talking about, my friend.
> 
> 
> Honestly, who cares if he has tons of money to use for his election??  If he, his views, his opinions, and his goals aren't popular with the public (which is obvious he isn't here), then he won't get elected.  And if somehow he makes it anyway, then that just means our election system is that much more corrupt.  That's what I think.



If you have money, you essentially can buy elections in our country unfortunately. That's the way it has been for quite a while now. I wouldn't be surprised if Donald Trump actually wins.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 30, 2015)

Whether if Trump wins or loses the nomination, I feel that Sanders is most likely to win the Democrat nomination. Yes, I know he is a communist as I'm never ready for a communist to take office, but he doesn't seem to be as aggressive as Trump. Even if I want Cruz or Carson to win, I don't like seeing aggressive people win.


----------



## WonderK (Aug 30, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Whether if Trump wins or loses the nomination, I feel that Sanders is most likely to win the Democrat nomination. Yes, I know he is a communist as I'm never ready for a communist to take office, but he doesn't seem to be as aggressive as Trump. Even if I want Cruz or Carson to win, I don't like seeing aggressive people win.



Uhh... Bernie Sanders isn't a communist.


----------



## Midoriya (Aug 30, 2015)

WonderK said:


> If you have money, you essentially can buy elections in our country unfortunately. That's the way it has been for quite a while now. I wouldn't be surprised if Donald Trump actually wins.



Well then, it's basically corrupt anyway.  The fact that he has had all this money for years and is just NOW trying to get into the political scene is actually quite amusing and hilarious, to be honest.  :')


----------



## Psydye (Aug 30, 2015)

I'm apolitical, as I don't keep up on politics...there are certain issues that have angered me(for example, "The War on Drugs"), but what the **ll am I gonna do about it?


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Aug 31, 2015)

Psydye said:


> I'm apolitical, as I don't keep up on politics...there are certain issues that have angered me(for example, "The War on Drugs"), but what the **ll am I gonna do about it?



I don't blame you. It's easy to hate this stuff. Nothing really ever changes. I'm not really sure who to even vote for after listening and watching several interviews and reading articles. I don't think everyone has to vote for a reason . Lke, We do not need sjw's from tumblr voting. Those people are fueled by pure emotion. Nor do we need people who really have no idea what this **** is about voting. Or people who just really don't know. but whatever I can't tell people what to do.


----------



## Sanaki (Aug 31, 2015)

justice said:


> He also did
> 1) Said we should take over the middle east for its oil. He wants to go back there and take it.
> 2) Made fun of how asians speak http://www.nydailynews.com/news/pol...sians-broken-english-speech-article-1.2338344
> 3) Said he would date his daughter if she wasnt related to him (who the **** says that..thats creepy as hell honestly)..
> 4) complains about china taking away american wealth when his stuff is literally made in china



oh dear


----------



## Mino (Aug 31, 2015)

MasterM64 said:


> As a proud American, I have watched the worst president in U.S. history slowly degrade this great nation that much of the world has looked up to as hope or inspiration.


Yes, yes. America is so great and everybody loves us. But now we've been "slowly degraded" by Obama's policies and we hear great cries of despair from dark corners of the world as all traces of "hope and inspiration" fall away from their bleak, dirty lives. Or, more likely, the only thing the average world-dweller cares about in regards to Obama is whether America is presently dropping bombs on them or supporting the regime they live under.



MasterM64 said:


> I may respect the office of the president, but I personally do not agree with the man currently in it. Some think Obama is a great president, but they are terribly wrong. You may be asking why I think this?


In my experience, anyone who invokes the notion of "respect the office" only uses it as (1) a bludgeon when they feel the person holding the office should be above criticism or (2) as a rhetorical device to pointlessly soften their criticism of the office holder. Or, in other words, they don't actually respect the office. Not that you should, mind you. People in power are the most deserving of criticism, offices be ****ed.



MasterM64 said:


> (1) He has caused the rise of ISIS by withdrawing U.S. troops from Iraq before military commanders had any confidence in leaving Iraq to stand for itself. [snip] Regardless of these reasons, Obama has been coward and has done practically nothing that could end the reign of this tyranical group once and for all.


We withdrew our troops from Iraq because the SOFA mandated their removal at that time. To keep them there would be inarguably a grave violation of Iraqi sovereignty and international law. Not that we're strangers to such things, but my point is that Obama's hands were more or less tied there. You criticize Obama for causing the rise of ISIS, which is certainly fair to a certain degree, yet I doubt you'd recognize the fact that its rise is far more attributable to the conditions created by Bush's illegal invasion of Iraq. The power vacuum and sectarianism that that invasion created in Iraq are DIRECT, not indirect, contributors to the success of ISIS's conquest. ISIS draws its support from the political exclusion felt by Sunnis from the US-backed Baghdad regime and from general Sunni Muslim anger at the destruction of the Middle East.

I have nothing to say on the subject of ISIS's atrocities in Iraq and Syria, because they are very well known. But what I would ask you is this: in your estimation, what would you, as a president who is presumably not a "coward," be doing to combat ISIS? Would you return troops to Iraq? What if the Iraqi government doesn't want American troops back on the ground in Iraq? Would you invade anyways? Are you prepared to invade Syria and inject America into a four-way conflict that has been raging for some four years?

Obama has authorized a significant air campaign which has, it is claimed, killed 12,000 or so ISIS fighters. That is, objectively, not "practically nothing." I'm not even attempting to claim that's a good course of action, I'm disputing your ridiculous characterization of Obama's policies.



MasterM64 said:


> (2) Obama has stirred the pot on the issue of race instead of trying to calm people down even though we have resolved this decades ago. All lives matter, there is no such thing as "white privelage"  or any form of discrimination based on color (I personally see no difference between me and someone who has a different skin color, we are all human). In this great nation of ours, you can be whatever you want to be as long as you are willing to work for it with utmost desire (anyone can be another Bill Gates if they knew what they were doing).


"Stirred the pot?" Which right-wing news outlet did you scrape that little sound bite from? I only ask because I'm actually curious. At any rate, your views on the issue of race and social mobility are so naive they're hardly worth addressing. "We resolved this decades ago." Did we _really?_ If that were the case, how then do you explain the entire phenomenon that's roughly coalescent around #blacklivesmatter? Are all the people of color involved in it just doing it for the attention?



MasterM64 said:


> (3) Obama has made a mockery of this nation by making a fool of himself by showing a lack of confidence when he speaks (that is why he always leans on the podium the way he does and stutters a ton), signing terrible deals that will bring shame to him (& other involved) in the history books like the Iran Nuclear Treaty, not following through with his word (Obama did not do anything after the Syrian government crossed "the line" by using chemical weapons), allowing political correctness to rule instead of taking care of actual business (calling ISIS "militants" instead of condemning for who they actually are: "Islamist Extremists").


What you call a lack of confidence I call the kind of careful speech that's required of a politician. Your analyses of his body language and speech patterns are facile. I'll grant he has a more professorial demeanor than his predecessor, but what you call a lack of confidence is pretty clearly an overabundance of caution to me. This overabundance is, I think, borne largely out of the absolutely caustic environment the news media and the American Right has created since this man dared to step onto the world stage. No politician in history, in my belief, has been so routinely assailed with the same vitriolic yet utterly baseless denunciations as Obama. There was an entire movement that claimed he couldn't have been born in America and demanded he release his birth certificate. Respect the office, amirite. (Coincidentally, this is the first time we've come close to actually discussing the matter at hand -- Donald J. Trump. A famous "birther.")

I'll grant that the waffling on whether to carry out strikes on Syria was a poor decision, if only because it gave legitimacy to those Russian ****s. However, you should at least be happy that we are, in fact, now shooting missiles into and dropping bombs on Syria. As for Iran, I disagree strongly with your analysis, but at this point only time can tell there.

The notion that he is ruled in his foreign policy by whatever you think "political correctness" entails is simply idiotic. He has authorized drone strikes on militants throughout the Middle East, how exactly would calling them "Islamic extremists" make them any more dead? I suspect you want him to declare war on Islam, or on Islamic extremism, as if that would be anything more than an empty rhetorical flourish. We had a war that was prosecuted on rhetoric and supposed ideals. It's kind of what got us into this.



MasterM64 said:


> (4) He (more like his wife) has been starving American children by giving them terrible school lunches that do not give the amount of calories & nutrients children need while growing up and has allowed certain schools to ban lunches prepared at home (which is extremely stupid).


Oh man. I wish I had read this one first. I might have had a better idea of just how much of a fool you are. Please tell me where you read this.



MasterM64 said:


> (5) Has allowed illegal immigration to get out of hand by making decisions that encourage people to cross the border illegally, not enforcing the laws, and not increasing security on the border (if we really wanted to, we can easily make the border impossible to cross through strict security measures).


Really? We can _easily_ make the border impossible to cross? That's news to me. Then again I don't tend to believe Trump's ravings. The US-Mexico border is one of the largest in the world and the most frequently traversed. If it really were easy to make illicit crossing impossible it would already have been done.



> (6) Obama also allowed Putin to invade Crimea and Eastern Ukraine even though we could has easily stopped him through military intervention, arming the legitimate Ukrainian forces, and strategic military tactics (like setting up Patriot missiles throughout Europe, Japan, and South Korea to make Russia's nuclear arsenal useless to decrease Putin's overall political leverage) that would have contained Putin's forces within Russian borders.


Yikes. You're starting to scare me. First off, I have a deep hatred of Putin. However, there is simply no way an intervention in Crimea would have ended well. Putin's takeover of Crimea was executed extremely quickly and with much support from the local population. I'm not justifying it one bit, but to think that you would risk an open conflict with Russia over that is what scares me.

Arming the "legitimate Ukrainian forces" is exactly what the EU and America are trying to do. The real problem is that there is a real perception in Russia and in parts of Ukraine that the West staged a coup in Kyiv, and arming the Ukrainian government would only serve to legitimize that claim and add fuel to a smoldering fire.

Also, Patriot missiles wouldn't make Putin's nuclear arsenal useless. I have only a cursory, Civilization IV-based knowledge of nuclear war, so if you can cite a military authority on the matter I'd love to be proven wrong.



MasterM64 said:


> Because of those reasons, I personally would be for Trump if he was the only choice I had (I personally would rather have Scott Walker as the candidate). I personally am neutral on Trump primarily because of his method on how illegal immigration should be handled. He thinks we should deport all illegals and expedite anyone we want back after we secure the border. The correct method of dealing with illegal immigration is to secure the border, develop a national id system to filter out who is illegal or not, give amnesty to those who are deemed beneficial to the country (supporting a family and truly desires to make a better life for their children through the American dream), and deport all those who should not be here (criminals stealing our tax dollars in the prison system, freeloaders who do absolutely nothing & collect welfare all day, & drug cartel members).
> 
> Since I had no choice for a neutral option, I chose Pro because I would rather have Trump in the White House instead of some democrat that will continue the very degrading Obama has started.


How are you going to round up all them illegals?

You're a fascist little twerp aren't you.

Good night.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Apple2012 said:


> I don't like seeing aggressive people win.



You're wise beyond your years.


----------



## tamagotchi (Aug 31, 2015)

MasterM64 said:


> Obama has stirred the pot on the issue of race instead of trying to calm people down even though we have resolved this decades ago.



you honestly think that racism has been resolved decades ago that is so sad


----------



## Mino (Aug 31, 2015)

tamagotchi said:


> you honestly think that racism has been resolved decades ago that is so sad



BUT ANYONE CAN BE BILL GATES


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 31, 2015)

Mino said:


> Lots of words



After reading your rebuttals, I can see why they're rather negative. I believe him, but he hasn't cited the sources. A good way of political debate is to cite sources.

As for my opinion on Sanders, I am against far-left candidates like him, but I kinda feel that he will stick to the constitution. Obama, while he is a far-leftist politician, wouldn't mind disobeying the constitution to get what he wants. Granted, Obamacare was passed constitutionally, but most of his actions he passed without approval (or with rejection). That's why I hardly trusted democrat politicians, but then again, it's only one person who couldn't compromise.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Aug 31, 2015)

this is CRAZYYYY

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mino said:


> BUT ANYONE CAN BE BILL GATES


also you have 420 btb


----------



## Mino (Aug 31, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> After reading your rebuttals, I can see why they're rather negative. I believe him, but he hasn't cited the sources. A good way of political debate is to cite sources.
> 
> As for my opinion on Sanders, I am against far-left candidates like him, but I kinda feel that he will stick to the constitution. Obama, while he is a far-leftist politician, wouldn't mind disobeying the constitution to get what he wants. Granted, Obamacare was passed constitutionally, but most of his actions he passed without approval (or with rejection). That's why I hardly trusted democrat politicians, but then again, it's only one person who couldn't compromise.



The claim that Obama is a far-leftist politician only makes sense if your political world encompasses only those people currently elected in the American Congress. In most of the world he'd probably be center-left, if not center-right. I point this out only because I feel like people take for granted this notion that Obama is some extreme leftist. What, exactly, is so extreme about his views?

The fact that there is a field of 17 candidates being led by two non-politicians indicates that something big is happening in the Republican party. I only hope it's a realignment that stops the madness that's infected the party of late. I don't want to vote Democrat because there's no other option.


----------



## Farobi (Aug 31, 2015)

Why only 15 pro if he is so famous in murica??


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Aug 31, 2015)

Mino said:


> The claim that Obama is a far-leftist politician only makes sense if your political world encompasses only those people currently elected in the American Congress. In most of the world he'd probably be center-left, if not center-right. I point this out only because I feel like people take for granted this notion that Obama is some extreme leftist. What, exactly, is so extreme about his views?
> 
> The fact that there is a field of 17 candidates being led by two non-politicians indicates that something big is happening in the Republican party. I only hope it's a realignment that stops the madness that's infected the party of late. I don't want to vote Democrat because there's no other option.



Here's something I can prove is true:

I am right-winged biased. Although I am against bashing on gays, as well as I support the left's view on the environment, I would always support the right wing and what they say. Of course, both parties are full of liars. Obama couldn't keep his promises while Rush Limbaugh makes lies on his show all the time. Even if I shame both parties for their bad habits, I am right-winged biased when it comes to politics.


----------



## Mino (Aug 31, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Here's something I can prove is true:
> 
> I am right-winged biased. Although I am against bashing on gays, as well as I support the left's view on the environment, I would always support the right wing and what they say. Of course, both parties are full of liars. Obama couldn't keep his promises while Rush Limbaugh makes lies on his show all the time. Even if I shame both parties for their bad habits, I am right-winged biased when it comes to politics.



Well I don't think anyone would try and prove or disprove your own political leanings. It's not really the kind of thing that's debated.

If you really are a pro-environment (in the sense of acknowledging the reality of climate change) conservative, then you are already a rare creature in America.


----------



## Astro Cake (Aug 31, 2015)

I think Donald Trump is unpleasant, to put it politely.


----------



## ThatRandomMayor (Aug 31, 2015)

I will say that he is somewhat clever. I would compare him to Nigel Farage. What ol' Nigel Boy did was say controversial things, like immigrants are ruining the UKs economy, which could've been seen as somewhat racist. He was cleverly walking that line, so when the press said "NIGEL IS RACIST" he would simply say "No, no, I'm not racist the press is out to get me". This let him get out his views so people who agree could support UKIP and the only backlash would be that he was disliked by a few people. He had gotten out the fact that he was a lad at the pub which had gotten him some support already. Controversial views stick.

Donald could be doing something similar, yet, not as elegantly as Nigel Farage. His view stick, people vote for him. To be honest, being British, I haven't been keeping up on the news in America, especially about Donald Trump. The only thing I hear is that he says these things and a couple other bits of information. 

Personally, I think he's a disgusting man with an absolutely hilarious haircut and face like wrinkly leather. It also makes me uncomfortable to know that he runs Miss USA.


----------



## Kaitrock (Oct 25, 2015)

hariolari said:


> His progressive views will make America America again.



Oh he's going to give the Native Americans back their land? Nice! Can't wait for America to be America again : )))


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 25, 2015)

I personally don't give a **** about him.


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 25, 2015)

...

...What's a Donald Trump?


----------



## Trundle (Oct 25, 2015)

Samanthers (^-^) said:


> Well, this thread was bound to happen! Anyways I'm Against, I'm moving to Canada if he becomes president.



Why would you move to Canada?

edit: dang this is a bumped thread


----------



## cIementine (Oct 25, 2015)

he looks like a dorito with a slither of rat fur on his head. 
his morals and aims are also extremely rubbish.
if he becomes president, thank god I live in the uk.


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Oct 25, 2015)

Kaitrock said:


> Oh he's going to give the Native Americans back their land? Nice! Can't wait for America to be America again : )))


No. He's giving America back to the single celled organisms that first inhabited it.


----------



## milkyi (Oct 25, 2015)

Everytime Donald Trump opens his mouth he is offending someone. :/


----------



## mintellect (Oct 25, 2015)

My mom is clearly oblivious to the bad things he's said and wants him to become president because he's against common core.
I hate common core too, but I don't really want someone like him to be president just to get rid of it.
Also a few of my friends say he doesn't have to power to stop common core, but I honestly have no knowledge of any of that stuff.
My mom isn't voting though.


----------



## kayleee (Oct 25, 2015)

I love Donald trump he is going to be a great president


----------



## N e s s (Oct 25, 2015)

I can only say one thing...

F*** Donald trump.


----------



## mintellect (Oct 25, 2015)

SuperStar2361 said:


> ...
> 
> ...What's a Donald Trump?



A Donald Trump is a rare kind of Pokemon.


----------



## N e s s (Oct 25, 2015)

Oh yeah, let's see a some quotes by him...

"look at that face! Would YOU actually want THAT face as president?" To Carly fiorina.
"I will defeat Isis!" He claims.
"Mexico is the new China!" wtf???

Anyway, I think this man is racist, stupid, and overall a complete ass.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Diancie Rose said:


> A Donald Trump is a rare kind of Pokemon.



He's garbadors next evolution.


----------



## Sleepi (Oct 25, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> he looks like a dorito with a slither of rat fur on his head.
> his morals and aims are also extremely rubbish.
> if he becomes president, thank god I live in the uk.



agree with this completely, i've heard about donald trump he is really, truly awful and a despicable person imo. just as bad as the conservatives in the uk :I if not worse.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 25, 2015)

tbh why would anyone want him as president? isn't he just like 100% douche


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 25, 2015)

oo holy **** look at how many people are against him in the poll

wow
is he that bad


----------



## Penguin ^-^ (Oct 25, 2015)

I live in an area that is more than 3/4 democrat. What scares me is that, living in an area like that, people forget that Trump actually has a *huge* following; he's leading in the Republican polls. When people live so far from populations that actually support Trump, it can be easy for them to say "oh, he'd never win". But the terrifying thing is, he actually could win. I think sometimes people, especially along the coasts (where democratic populations tend to be higher), forget that middle America makes up a very large portion of the voting population. Trump, much to my and many people's dismay, has a decent chance of winning. Yes, we have had horrible presidents in the past. But I think if Trump were to win, the damage to America would be felt for many generations to come. 

Personally, I would love for Bernie Sanders to win. Sadly, I don't think that will happen. Even among democrats, many people see him as too radical. I can still hope though. :/


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated (Oct 25, 2015)

I don't love America enough to care.

It's just a dumb president, how can that damage America?


----------



## Damniel (Oct 25, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I don't love America enough to care.
> 
> It's just a dumb president, how can that damage America?



we've had several bad presidents in the past...

Its been like 100 years since we've had a good president...


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 25, 2015)

i dont know why ur complaining about donald duck when kanye quest is gonna be president


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 25, 2015)

Better Trump than Hillary. If she became president I would seriously leave.

And tbh we need someone who isn't afraid to "offensive". Geez people get over it, its just a stupid word.


----------



## Penguin ^-^ (Oct 25, 2015)

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> I don't love America enough to care.
> 
> It's just a dumb president, how can that damage America?



We've had a bunch of bad presidents for sure. A bad (or dumb) president can damage the United States because of the impact they can have on policy, both foreign and domestic. Ronald Reagan, for example, increased the funding and man power used in the War on Drugs, perpetuating the problem of mass incarceration in the US by implementing minimum sentencing for drug offenses.

But, of course, there is no obligation to care. Some people are more concerned about politics than others, and that's perfectly alright.


----------



## boujee (Oct 25, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Better Trump than Hillary. If she became president I would seriously leave.
> 
> And tbh we need someone who isn't afraid to "offensive". Geez people get over it, its just a stupid word.



as soon as you comment i just cringe

- - - Post Merge - - -

this thread is a train wreck
trump talked about not eating oreos anymore because they're from mexico
like if you want him in office then you're already done with your life
like *** it


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 25, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> as soon as you comment i just cringe
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



thats nice


----------



## boujee (Oct 25, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> thats nice



no problem


----------



## oath2order (Oct 25, 2015)

I want Trump to win Republican primary because it means that the Republicans will lose the presidency in 2016 and we can have Hillary (preferably Bernie but if he doesn't win the primary (he won't) then it'll be Hills).



Ashtot said:


> i dont know why ur complaining about donald duck when kanye quest is gonna be president



I thought you were at Jesus camp.


----------



## mintellect (Oct 25, 2015)

The Hidden Owl said:


> Better Trump than Hillary. If she became president I would seriously leave.
> 
> And tbh we need someone who isn't afraid to "offensive". Geez people get over it, its just a stupid word.



I read on some paper Hillary is going to jail.

Might've been just a tabloid or something idk newspapers.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 25, 2015)

Diancie Rose said:


> I read on some paper Hillary is going to jail.
> 
> Might've been just a tabloid or something idk newspapers.



She's a Clinton, there's no way that's happening


----------



## The Sundae (Oct 25, 2015)

[Deleted]


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Oct 25, 2015)

TheAhPoCawdOh said:


> Oh yeah, let's see a some quotes by him...
> 
> "look at that face! Would YOU actually want THAT face as president?" To Carly fiorina.
> "I will defeat Isis!" He claims.
> ...


I completely understand the "Mexico is the new china" b cuz of piracy...
Looks like China and Mexico are the only countries with piracy...

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gamzee said:


> as soon as you comment i just cringe
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oreo /ˈɔrioʊ/ is a sandwich cookie consisting of two chocolate wafers with a sweet creme filling in between, and (as of 1974) are marketed as "Chocolate Sandwich Cookies" on the package they are held in. The version currently sold in the United States is made by the Nabisco division of Mondelēz International. Oreo has become the best-selling cookie in the United States since its introduction in 1912.[1]
----
News,exaggerating since 1XXX


----------



## ChaosEmperor1988 (Oct 25, 2015)

lulusundae said:


> I know she's _at risk_ for going to jail because of the whole situation with the emails, but I'm not sure if she's actually been tried in court yet.
> 
> I know one of the Republican candidates said that they will try their best to put her in jail once they get into office, but I forgot who. It was definitely said during the Republican Debate on CNN though (I had to watch it because it was an assignment for my Political Science class). Maybe the newspaper was talking about that?
> 
> ...



Trust me; she's not going to jail. Most of the media leans left, and as seen with Obama, they are more than willing to fall on their own sword to protect the left by ANY MEANS NECCESARY. If this happened to trump (or any off the gop nominees), they'd have been in jail a LONG time ago, but because Hillary has "the Almighty D" (for democrat), she can do no wrong as far as many are concerned.


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Oct 25, 2015)

Diancie Rose said:


> I read on some paper Hillary is going to jail.
> 
> Might've been just a tabloid or something idk newspapers.



She would still find a way to be President even if she was going to jail.


----------



## King Dorado (Oct 26, 2015)

i think its all moot re trump-- i just dont see him winning the nomination.  but then again im sure lots of people said that back when ronald reagan got into politics (he's just an actor etc) so i guess you never know.  americans are capable of electing anybody into office regardless of how much sense it makes....

- - - Post Merge - - -



ChaosEmperor1988 said:


> TIf this happened to trump (or any off the gop nominees), they'd have been in jail a LONG time ago, but because Hillary has "the Almighty D" (for democrat), she can do no wrong as far as many are concerned.



Lmao you dont know nuthin bout our GOP-"Tea Party" governor Tricky Rick Scott and abuse of emails, sunshine act open records laws, and criminal destruction of evidence, all of course unpunished...


----------



## oath2order (Oct 26, 2015)

King Dad said:


> i think its all moot re trump-- i just dont see him winning the nomination.  but then again im sure lots of people said that back when ronald reagan got into politics (he's just an actor etc) so i guess you never know.  americans are capable of electing anybody into office regardless of how much sense it makes....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Oh, I could fully see Trump winning the Republican nomination.


----------



## RainCrossing (Oct 26, 2015)

What are all of you on about? Bernie Sandals sounds like a great shoe shop name


----------



## oath2order (Oct 26, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> What are all of you on about? Bernie Sandals sounds like a great shoe shop name



FEEL THE BERN


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Oct 26, 2015)

I stand for Rand! I really don't like Hillary, Trump, or Bernie to be candid.


----------



## themoustar512 (Oct 26, 2015)

Boo TRUMP YOU SUCK YOU RACIST


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 26, 2015)

I'd rather have another Republican candidate, personally.


----------



## LambdaDelta (Oct 26, 2015)

oath2order said:


> FEEL THE BERN



ohmygodwhereisshewhereisshewhereisshe!?!?!?


----------



## Kinoko (Oct 26, 2015)

I was so nervous to look at this thread but so relieved to see the poll hahaha. Bernie all the way


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 26, 2015)

Slammint said:


> We're in 2015 not 1987 where racism was around.



Racism in 1987? I'm from Mississippi (a state known for racism) and 1987 was the year my aunt and uncle graduated from high school, and there was no where near as much racism here by then as there was in the 1950s and 60s, when segregation still existed. Actually, here we were strictly punished for all that-in 1962, John F. Kennedy practically sent the army to the University of Mississippi so James Meredith could be allowed to study. It pretty much came to an end in 1969 when we lost our TV stations because they tried to avoid talking about it. I'm just saying that you should say then, "it's not 1969".

- - - Post Merge - - -



hariolari said:


> I don't see color.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Good thing racism left us in the last 30 years!



I'm so glad racism is gone myself. Personally, I don't think Trump could actually build a wall at the border (we have such high national debt to begin with). I don't think he'd be an awful president (not on Grant-level) but I don't think he'd be nearly as good as Reagan. I'm only 15, yet I wish we could have a president that is as good as Reagan was. But we most likely won't.
As far as Democrat presidents go, I wish we could have another one like Lyndon B. Johnson or even Jimmy Carter.


----------



## pearly19 (Oct 26, 2015)

The following are all my opinions. I do not desire want any hostile, meaningless responses. If you do disagree, please try to be respectful. 



Apple2012 said:


> He may win many polls he wants, but he will never win the Bell Tree's poll. 10 isn't enough to beat the 83 that opposed him.



        Hahah yeah I am glad this is the case. Im  against in Donald Trump being president too. I guess the only two I find suitable are Bernie Sanders and Rand! If only Donald Trump changed into becoming a good candidate...
********************************************************************************


Psydye said:


> I'm apolitical, as I don't keep up on politics...there are certain issues that have angered me(for example, "The War on Drugs"), but what the **ll am I gonna do about it?


 & Nuclear Bingo & to all those who dont want to care for politics...

The following quotes by Caius and Penguin ^-^ are reasons to care about politics and perhaps keep up with politics . . . . 



Caius said:


> Trump is the main candidate for the republican party. There's a major chance he could win.





Penguin ^-^ said:


> We've had a bunch of bad presidents for sure. A bad (or dumb) president can damage the United States because of the impact they can have on policy, both foreign and domestic. Ronald Reagan, for example, increased the funding and man power used in the War on Drugs, perpetuating the problem of mass incarceration in the US by implementing minimum sentencing for drug offenses.



   Pengin^-^ states  politics/presidents' influence over the country. I cannot bear to think what would happened if a aggressive man like Trump became president. I am sad to hear that some citizens of our country do not care or keep up with the politics of this country. 



Penguin ^-^ said:


> But, of course, there is no obligation to care. Some people are more concerned about politics than others, and that's perfectly alright.


      For those who are citizens  of the United States, you have the obligation to care. Everyone should live informed and give input/participate in creating a better country. How could you not care about what kind of country you will have to live (if you have no means to move to another country, or have no intentions to move out of U.S.A & plan to raise your family here)? I find it selfish and irresponsible if you do not care. Of course, this is my personal opinion of what I find selfish and irresponsible. It does not mean I find you less than human and/or have intentions to insult any of you. 
********************************************************************************


Caius said:


> Even the people here don't have a say considering the electoral college votes are the only ones that matter.



      Caius points out one of the major flaws that exist in our current political system. I also see that this could be a possible reason why the people in the U.S.  do not see the point in voting. However, we have every right to change the current system, even if it means a revolution. Petitions and the internet that passes ideas/info/news to many people can help us connect to impact this country & its government. I hope we do not have to go through a revolutionary war but not sure if this is wishful thinking. There's no reason not try. The number of citizens outnumber those who rule this country, who are politicians. 



Samanthers (^-^) said:


> I'm moving to Canada if he becomes president.


   You are free to leave the  country because you dont agree with government but it is better to stay and change to create a country that is once again worth living in. I guess there arent too many that are willing to help the country change for the better. Hopefully I am wrong! :  ]

********************************************************************************
With that said, there are  things that Donald  Trump is doing right that every leader should do. . . 


Mega_Cabbage said:


> He's a success when it comes to handling money and gaining attention, so obviously he's doing something right.





Zandy said:


> I don't even live in the U.S. but I've become more interested in the U.S. presidential candidacy since Donald Trump has made somewhat of a mockery of the system entirely.  It's gotten me interested that's for sure.



    The 2 quotes above, presidents & politics should use the media to gain the people's attention, educate  them about the current elections, and bring people to participate in politics by voting. Politics should be made to be easy to understand and encourage people's inputs. The U.S. Politicans and government definitely needs to work on becoming likeabe, competent, and more trustworthy. I hope one day that we gain attention in U.S. not by letting someone candidate make  a mockery of this country's political system but by being  concise, comprehensible, and interesting. 

Politicans SHOULD NOT depend on financial sponsors, especially corporates, to fund the election. Instead, the politican, especially a president, should be financially successful (preferably not by inheritances, family  aid in being sustainable/wealthy). Maybe the people should pay however much they want when they vote to show their support in the presidential candidate when voting so that they can see that the politics is very important. All the money that was paid to each presidental candidate can go towards helping the elected president to begin his/her work in creating/changing laws/systems/social programs etc. Of course, in an ideal world, I would propose that there should be no cost to being in the election/campaigning for office. 



Yukari Yakumo said:


> Not that he _is_ good, but that he is demonstrative of the thoughts and opinions of many who think just as terrible things but hide them beneath the surface.



     Leaders/presidents should be clear and honest but also reflect the people's needs. I also think people should be honest and be active if they see something that can be improved. Although, there will always be people who think bad of others (and racism will perhaps never end), we should work hard to stop prejudice, discrimination, or antagonism directed against someone of a different race based on the belief that one's own race is superior. We should educate those who think they are better because of what race they are that they are wrong. 

********************************************************************************


Mino said:


> No politician in history, in my belief, has been so routinely assailed with the same vitriolic yet utterly baseless denunciations as Obama. There was an entire movement that claimed he couldn't have been born in America and demanded he release his birth certificate.



Yeah its sad that this is true. I know someday there will be more variety of people that run and can run for office.

********************************************************************************Re Make the border impossible to cross?

I do believe that this country should be open to all but that is only if we have enough resources and space for everyone. The priority should be to serve the current citizens first. We have a lot of things to fix as a country and government: economy, employment, education, political system, social programs (big one is universal health) etc. I also believe people should go through the legal processes of becoming a citizen of the country if they want to live in U.S.A. Those who immigrate should think about improving their own country even if they come to U.S.A. for the better opportunities.

We should offer a working or student visa to those who really want to be citizen of the U.S.A. until they are granted citizenship. I also think we should stop offering employments foreigners who arent planning to be citizens of this country and make it a legal mandate that all business have to follow so that we can have jobs for the citizens here (but that's just me).


----------



## cIementine (Oct 26, 2015)

nintendofan85 said:


> Racism in 1987? I'm from Mississippi (a state known for racism) and 1987 was the year my aunt and uncle graduated from high school, and there was no where near as much racism here by then as there was in the 1950s and 60s, when segregation still existed. Actually, here we were strictly punished for all that-in 1962, John F. Kennedy practically sent the army to the University of Mississippi so James Meredith could be allowed to study. It pretty much came to an end in 1969 when we lost our TV stations because they tried to avoid talking about it. I'm just saying that you should say then, "it's not 1969".
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


racism still exists. it hasn't miraculously vanished, it still circulates the world everyday. 
an example that racism still exists is Donald trump himself lmao


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 26, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> I think Ted Cruz or Marco Rubio should be president rather than Donald Trump. Why do people even like him?
> 
> EDIT: I don't even know if Trump supports repealing Obamacare, but if I want an anti-Obamacare politician to take office (which I do), I don't want some anti-Hispanic person to take office.



I personally think Marco Rubio would be a good president, or Carly Fiorina. I was personally bothered when Trump called Fiorina ugly.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pumpkins said:


> racism still exists. it hasn't miraculously vanished, it still circulates the world everyday.
> an example that racism still exists is Donald trump himself lmao



I know it still exists but it isn't as prevalent.
However, I don't recall Trump saying all immigrants from Mexico arrived illegally. He didn't even say that they were all ruining the country either.


----------



## Penguin ^-^ (Oct 26, 2015)

nintendofan85 said:


> I know it still exists but it isn't as prevalent.



I personally feel like racism is just as prevalent as it was 50-100 years ago (and prior to that). However, for the most part, it has taken on different forms in society. Racism nowadays is, in most cases, less blatant than it used to be. But, that doesn't make it any less harmful or widespread. I totally understand your point of view; it can be hard to see how racism is still around when so much progress towards racial equality has been made. Despite all the change that have occurred, racism still exists in the cultural and socioeconomic structure of America. Mass incarceration, for example (since I brought that up before), affects the African American and Latino/Latina communities much more than white communities, despite the fact that crime exists in all these groups (and despite the fact that whites make up the majority of the population). Especially in relation to recreational drug use, many studies have found that African Americans and whites participate in illegal drug use at almost equal rates, and yet African Americans are much more frequently arrested on drug offenses. Another example in the prison system of racism is solitary confinement. Ignoring the obvious human rights violations that this practice has (which states such as California are currently trying to rectify), solitary confinement is disproportionately used on African Americans. While the argument that this trend is in response to gang affiliations has been made, it doesn't hold up to scrutiny as many white gangs (such as the Aryan Brotherhood) thrive in prison populations. Among different areas of society, African Americans and other minority groups (especially Latino/Latina populations) are frequently turned away from jobs, despite having the same qualifications as their white counterparts. Studies that sent the same applications, but with different names--some being stereotypically associated with one ethnic group--to the same companies found that the vast majority of the time, the employers chose the "whiter" sounding names. Furthermore, along the line of jobs, African Americans and other minority groups are statistically paid less than whites for the same labor. Culturally, stereotypes and cultural appropriation are extremely common in all form of media. Racism, despite all the progress that has been made against it, is rampant in the United States. It's not as obvious as before, but it's hardly decreased or gone away.

- - - Post Merge - - -



pearly19 said:


> For those who are citizens  of the United States, you have the obligation to care. Everyone should live informed and give input/participate in creating a better country. How could you not care about what kind of country you will have to live (if you have no means to move to another country, or have no intentions to move out of U.S.A & plan to raise your family here)? I find it selfish and irresponsible if you do not care. Of course, this is my personal opinion of what I find selfish and irresponsible. It does not mean I find you less than human and/or have intentions to insult any of you.



Of course, I would love for everyone in the United States to be interested, informed, and active in politics. I agree with you that apathy towards the American political system (or towards whatever government exists in each individual's home country) is unfortunate, and in a lot ways irresponsible. I just meant that I don't feel it's my or anyone's job to force people to participate in politics. All I can hope to do is inform people with the knowledge I do have (since I, like everyone, will always have more to learn) when they are receptive to it. ^_^


----------



## Ashtot (Oct 26, 2015)

oath2order said:


> I want Trump to win Republican primary because it means that the Republicans will lose the presidency in 2016 and we can have Hillary (preferably Bernie but if he doesn't win the primary (he won't) then it'll be Hills).
> 
> 
> 
> I thought you were at Jesus camp.



omg the glorious return


----------



## xiaonu (Oct 27, 2015)

In the same way presidents' say theyll do something, but don't, Trump would be the same.
I feel like trump is being outrageous to get publicity. If he were to be elected I feel like congress wouldn't approve of half his statements.
I mean he's trash either way but I don't buy what he's saying.


----------



## Cailey (Oct 27, 2015)

I can't stand politics.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 27, 2015)

caileymichelle said:


> I can't stand politics.



Come sit down then


----------



## Jill (Oct 27, 2015)

AGAINST. He's an ignorant, racist sexist piece of walking, talking crap. I despise him and his ****ty hair. Bernie Sanders all the way.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 28, 2015)

justice said:


> Mhm, I disagree. Isn't Paul or Rand more popular than him? After his comments about his views on mexicans came out his popularity dipped, and when he insulted Megan Kelly on air that wasn't helping with his popularity at all.
> 
> People are over exaggerating his fame, tbh. I'm seeing people compare him to Hitler and that "nobody thought Hitler would become president, but look what happened". The key difference between the two is that Hitler was a persuasive speaker and attracted people who weren't even on the right, where as the only people who take Trump seriously are either nazis or far right libertarians.
> 
> ...



It's true that when he called Carly Fiorina ugly it didn't help his popularity. That's why I'd rather have another Republican candidate like Marco Rubio or Jeb Bush. I even think Carly Fiorina would be good as well.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MasterM64 said:


> As a proud American, I have watched the worst president in U.S. history slowly degrade this great nation that much of the world has looked up to as hope or inspiration. I may respect the office of the president, but I personally do not agree with the man currently in it. Some think Obama is a great president, but they are terribly wrong. You may be asking why I think this? Here's why:
> 
> (1) He has caused the rise of ISIS by withdrawing U.S. troops from Iraq before military commanders had any confidence in leaving Iraq to stand for itself. Because of this, thousands of innocent people have been brutally murdered simply because they did not agree with ISIS's extremist view of Islam (or for some other reason like their sexual orientation), thousands of women & children have been exploited inhumanely with zero regard by their captors, many archaeological sites (which were thousands of years old) have been blown up (& looted), and many sophisticated U.S. military weapons have fallen into the hands of the enemy (because we withdrew too early before the Iraqi Security Forces were considered reliable). Regardless of these reasons, Obama has been coward and has done practically nothing that could end the reign of this tyranical group once and for all.
> 
> ...



In my opinion, it's saying something when Jimmy Carter complained about Obama's foreign policy. Carter's foreign policy wasn't that great when you consider he didn't try to help Iran during its revolution, but I can see why he didn't.


----------



## Xerolin (Oct 28, 2015)

I'm pro trump. Kill me if you must


----------



## nintendofan85 (Oct 28, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Whether if Trump wins or loses the nomination, I feel that Sanders is most likely to win the Democrat nomination. Yes, I know he is a communist as I'm never ready for a communist to take office, but he doesn't seem to be as aggressive as Trump. Even if I want Cruz or Carson to win, I don't like seeing aggressive people win.



Bernie Sanders is a socialist, not a communist. Personally, I think Hillary Clinton is more likely to get the nomination for the Democratic Party, despite the email scandal.


----------

